# ide cables in a pci slot

## Neight

Since this is my first post, I figured I'd say I've gotten through a gentoo install, stage 3, and got kde complied and running.  First time really using linux at all.  Finally figured out how to change my screen resolution, and I'm sure I'll run into all kinds of other troubles when I start playing with samba.  But before all that, I need to find my hard drives.

I bought an old server off ebay that claimed to have 4 hard drives in it.  As of now, the computer can only find 2 of them, but the rest are there, I checked.  The weird thing is, the other 2 are pluged into a pci card that has 2 more ide channels on it.   When the computer boots, it looks like its only checking the 2 main ide channels, and maybe I just need to do something in the bios.  I've scanned the bios and didn't find anything obvious.  Are the drives going to be labeled as something other than hda-d?  I've never seen anything like this pci card, but I've never setup a server before.

If my question is too vauge, let me know what else you need to know.  For now, I've got to get to my english paper.

Thanks in advance,

N8

----------

## Jake

The drives should be hd[e-h]. Usually PCI controller cards have their own BIOS that loads and shows the drives, so it's weird you're not seeing that. Don't forget to enable the card's chipset in the kernel configuration for UDMA support.

----------

## John5788

 *Neight wrote:*   

> Since this is my first post, I figured I'd say I've gotten through a gentoo install, stage 3, and got kde complied and running.  First time really using linux at all.  Finally figured out how to change my screen resolution, and I'm sure I'll run into all kinds of other troubles when I start playing with samba.  But before all that, I need to find my hard drives.
> 
> I bought an old server off ebay that claimed to have 4 hard drives in it.  As of now, the computer can only find 2 of them, but the rest are there, I checked.  The weird thing is, the other 2 are pluged into a pci card that has 2 more ide channels on it.   When the computer boots, it looks like its only checking the 2 main ide channels, and maybe I just need to do something in the bios.  I've scanned the bios and didn't find anything obvious.  Are the drives going to be labeled as something other than hda-d?  I've never seen anything like this pci card, but I've never setup a server before.
> 
> If my question is too vauge, let me know what else you need to know.  For now, I've got to get to my english paper.
> ...

 

yep, those have their own controller cards. just find out what chipset they use and compile them into the kernel and you should be able to use them in linux.

----------

## Neight

Ok, so I figured out its a promise ultra66 card, and so I enabled everything promise in the kernel makeconfig.  Then I'm pretty sure I recompiled the kernal right.  I just went back to the install handbook and did what it said again.  It was pretty much the same instructions as https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=197593.

But it still doenst work!  I looked up the ultra66 card on google and I found linux drivers for the card, but I'm not sure how to install drivers on linux.  Do I even need these?

Any ideas on where to go from here?  Is there something I probably screwed up?

Thanks again

N8

----------

## smart

You probably don't need those extra drivers, they are in the kernel sources, at least for later kernels. Which version are you using ?

Did ou define those drivers you activated at the time to be built into the kernel or as modules ? If you asked for modules (which is the better choice in this case) you need to load these into the kernel, either manually, which you will do for a test using the "modprobe" command and if it looks ok, you'll add the modules name into the proper file under /etc/modules.autoload.d/

If you're using 2.6.7 kernel as i do you'll probably find the modules name (after compilation of the kernel and make modules_install") there:

ls /lib/modules/2.6.7/kernel/drivers/ide/

You'll do a modprobe without the files ending nor dot. Like filename "abc.ko" will be "modprobe abc".

You can read much of what the kernel did to initialise with "dmesg". You should be able to identify information there, that your promise IDE controller has been started and which drives were detected.

----------

## John5788

 *Neight wrote:*   

> Then I'm pretty sure I recompiled the kernal right.  I just went back to the install handbook and did what it said again. 

 

wait what are you trying to do? you threw me off with what you just said there

are you trying to reinstall gentoo again? or do you just want your other harddrives to work?

----------

## Neight

I'm just trying to get the hard drives to work.  I think I confused you when I was talking about recompiling the kernel.  I've never recompiled a kernel, so I had to look at the handbook.  I finally got the kernel to compile promise card support as a module, but still not working.  I'm at work right now, and I'm gonna try some more stuff when I get home.  I don't have the exact code cause I cant run a dmesg from here, but when the kernal boots, it recognizes the card as an ide controller, but then when it searches for hard drives or whatever, it only gets to hdd.  Baby Steps.

N8

----------

## John5788

you said theres 4 harddrives, hda, hdb, hdc, hdd, thats 4 isnt it?

----------

## spb

 *John5788 wrote:*   

> you said theres 4 harddrives, hda, hdb, hdc, hdd, thats 4 isnt it?

 Those will be the 4 drives that may or may not be attached to the built-in ide controller. If the other two are on an add-in controller, they'll be in the range hd[e-h]. 

@Neight: What does 'lspci' tell you about the controller card? You'll need to install pciutils to get it.

----------

## Neight

When I run 'lscpi' This is what it sais about the controller

```
0000:00:0f.0 Unknown mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20262 (FastTrak66/Ultra66) (rev 01)
```

And here's a dmesg, since I know that can help sometimes

```

Linux version 2.4.26-gentoo-r5 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #1 Sat Jul 10 19:18:04 CEST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000030000000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

768MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 196608

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 192512 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 vga=791

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 451.028 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 897.84 BogoMIPS

Memory: 773988k/786432k available (2521k kernel code, 12060k reserved, 311k data, 112k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Intel Pentium III (Katmai) stepping 02

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb370, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.6b [Flags: R/W].

SGI XFS with no debug enabled

Detected PS/2 Mouse Port.

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

eepro100.c:v1.09j-t 9/29/99 Donald Becker http://www.scyld.com/network/eepro100.html

eepro100.c: $Revision: 1.36 $ 2000/11/17 Modified by Andrey V. Savochkin <saw@saw.sw.com.sg> and others

eth0: Intel Corp. 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100], 00:90:27:71:36:C4, IRQ 5.

  Board assembly 721383-006, Physical connectors present: RJ45

  Primary interface chip i82555 PHY #1.

  General self-test: passed.

  Serial sub-system self-test: passed.

  Internal registers self-test: passed.

  ROM checksum self-test: passed (0x04f4518b).

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 691M

agpgart: Detected Intel 440BX chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

[drm] Initialized tdfx 1.0.0 20010216 on minor 0

[drm] AGP 0.99 Aperture @ 0xe0000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.7.0 20020828 on minor 1

[drm] AGP 0.99 Aperture @ 0xe0000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized i810 1.2.1 20020211 on minor 2

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:07.1

PIIX4: chipset revision 1

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: QUANTUM FIREBALL CR8.4A, ATA DISK drive

blk: queue c0175400, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdc: QUANTUM FIREBALL CR8.4A, ATA DISK drive

hdd: SAMSUNG SC-140B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

blk: queue c017585c, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 16514064 sectors (8455 MB) w/418KiB Cache, CHS=1027/255/63, UDMA(33)

hdc: attached ide-disk driver.

hdc: host protected area => 1

hdc: 16514064 sectors (8455 MB) w/418KiB Cache, CHS=16383/16/63, UDMA(33)

hdd: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdd: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0: p1

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

es1371: version v0.32 time 19:24:22 Jul 10 2004

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usb.c: registered new driver hub

host/uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

host/uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd000, IRQ 10

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 112k freed

Adding Swap: 498004k swap-space (priority -1)

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,3), internal journal

PDC20262: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:0f.0

PDC20262: chipset revision 1

PDC20262: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

PDC20262: ROM enabled at 0xe9000000

PDC20262: (U)DMA Burst Bit ENABLED Primary PCI Mode Secondary PCI Mode.

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0xe800-0xe807, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0xe808-0xe80f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

```

----------

## spb

OK, so the kernel driver has found the controller card. Can you post the output from 

```
 ls -d /dev/hd*
```

 and 

```
ls /dev/ide/*
```

----------

## drescherjm

On my system the drives on the first promise controller start with hde as the mobo can have 4 drives installed as hda,hdb,hdc,and hdd... I have one drive in the primary master and secondary master of the promise card and I access them by hde and hdg.

----------

## Neight

```
ls -d /dev/hd*

/dev/hda  /dev/hda1  /dev/hda2  /dev/hda3  /dev/hdc  /dev/hdc1  /dev/hdd

ls /dev/ide/*

/dev/ide/cd:

c0b1t1u0

/dev/ide/hd:

c0b0t0u0  c0b0t0u0p1  c0b0t0u0p2  c0b0t0u0p3  c0b1t0u0  c0b1t0u0p1

/dev/ide/host0:

bus0  bus1
```

hda is my main drive, boot and root and all that.  There is no hard drive in hdb as you might have noticed.  hdc is just sorta there right now, extra storage I guess, and hdd is my cdrom drive.  I'm not sure who that information was for, but there it is.

When I watch the computer boot, I never see it go through:

```
PDC20262: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:0f.0

PDC20262: chipset revision 1

PDC20262: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

PDC20262: ROM enabled at 0xe9000000

PDC20262: (U)DMA Burst Bit ENABLED Primary PCI Mode Secondary PCI Mode.

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0xe800-0xe807, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0xe808-0xe80f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio 
```

Which seems rather important for my problem.  Did I compile/install the kernel wrong when I recompiled with controller card support?

Oh, and I might have to just start a new topic (since this isnt the only thing thats going wrong) but I've severly cripppled my kde.  When i get into my account, all I have are the windows from the session before the crash, that dont have any title bars, and theres a window that tells me  *Quote:*   

> The Application Resize and Rotate (krandtray) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV)

 

If theres a quick fix for this i'd be interested, otherwise I'll make a new post with my kdm and samba problems as well.

Once again, thanks for putting up with me.  I'm still excited about getting this thing working!

N8

----------

## spb

For your kde problems, you'd probably be best posting in Desktop Environments; they sound weird.

As for your hard drives, it seems that the kernel driver has started, and found the hardware (judging from the dmesg), but the device nodes haven't shown up in /dev. What happens if you create them manually?

```
mknod /dev/hde b 33 0

mknod /dev/hde1 b 33 1

mknod /dev/hde2 b 33 2

...etc...

mknod /dev/hdf b 33 64

mknod /dev/hdf1 b 33 65

mknod /dev/hdf2 b 33 66

...etc...

mknod /dev/hdg b 34 0

mknod /dev/hdg1 b 34 1

...etc..

mknod /dev/hdh b 34 64

mknod /dev/hdh1 b 34 65

...etc...
```

Try creating some of those, and see whether they work as expected.

----------

## smart

I don't think its with the device nodes. The point is, the controller gets detected but no drives. So the direction to look at would be why the controller doesn't see the disks. Are the disks really correctly connected to the controller, right cable, right orientation, right setup as master or CSEL, does it have CSEL ? Do the drivers power up ? Do you possibly have to run a detect round with that controller to register them and set them up ? Does the controller have some diagnosis that would prove that it can see the discs ?

----------

## spb

That was the next thing I was going to suggest.... :Wink: 

----------

